# Shutter Louver Angle...?



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I plan to make some shutters this summer and am building myself a jig to accommodate routing the slots in the stiles. Hoping to make it somewhat more universal, a question I have is the angle for the louvers. I know it depends on width of stiles, size of louver, etc... but would want the jig to handle typical and max angles. The importance of the question is in deciding how long or short and wide to make the jig as it affects the angle that can be achieved. 

Thanks in advance...Nick


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure there are set angles Nick. There are several variables that come into play. The width of the stile, thickness of the slat, and desired gap between the slats. I found a link that lists a pile of patents for louvered doors. Maybe there is more info on them. Patent US5255486 - Louver door construction - Google Patents


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I'm not sure there are set angles Nick. There are several variables that come into play. The width of the stile, thickness of the slat, and desired gap between the slats. I found a link that lists a pile of patents for louvered doors. Maybe there is more info on them. Patent US5255486 - Louver door construction - Google Patents


Thanks, Chuck...yes, I'm sure there is no set angle and it depends on all those variables. I'm hoping I can find some past experiences that others have run into.

As you can see by the crude drawing I've added, the length of the slots and the space for the router to travel govern the angle. My current angle allows for about 50 deg (130 opposite). I can make the slots longer but don't want to make anything that will become unstable when the stile/piece is placed between the diagonals. And if I make the jig longer to accommodate other uses, it decreases the angle available for louvers.

I'm looking for the best compromise...I don't think I will be using stiles wider than 1 1/2" so I guess I can do the math and get the angle. As for the louvers, they won't be very wide as the shutters will be indoor use on windows. I suspect I would probably go wider if the shutters were to be external.

Interesting thing is that I didn't run across this until I started laying out my cut pieces of the "prototype" and noticed that I didn't have enough angle. My prototype was a bit longer than my second attempt as I was attempting to make it more universal than maybe it can be (mortises, dado, grooves, slots, etc..) For now I think I will keep it to louvers and mortises...

Thanks for the patent lookup...nice idea...I appreciate the extra step you took. Although reading patents is right up there with trying to get the plot in the Yellow Pages (do they exist anymore) 

Thanks again...Nick

PS I just looked at my drawing and don't want to confuse...the diagonals are the pieces that would hold the stile...the arrow points to the space that accommodates the router travel (adjustable)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I took a louvered door out of a hall closet last year and I'm trying to think back (it went to the dump). It was either 1.5 or 1.75 thick, slats were probably .25 thick maybe slightly more. The angle would have been at least 60* I'm thinking. You'd need from 1/8 to 1/4 of meat left on each side.

I remember Norm on New Yankee Workshop built a set once. If you could find that episode it would likely give an angle and maybe a formula. The thing I found interesting about the list of patents is that there were so many of them. I didn't think that you could make that many patentable variations. It may be a while before I check to see how they are different. I have some paint to watch dry first.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I probably missed something in your question, but there are already patented jigs out there(?). They seem pretty reasonable, cost wise.
Rockler - Louver Jig
The commercial jigs won't work for you, Nick?
The blurb at Rockler talks about a "standard 45 deg." (for fixed louvres) and mentions a couple of standard louvre sizes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Leigh Louver Door Guide Set - Rockler Woodworking Tools

1-1/4'' Fixed Louver Shutter Jig and Hardware - Shutters - Project Supplies

2-1/2'' Fixed Louver Shutter Jig and Hardware - Shutters - Project Supplies

==



Nickp said:


> I plan to make some shutters this summer and am building myself a jig to accommodate routing the slots in the stiles. Hoping to make it somewhat more universal, a question I have is the angle for the louvers. I know it depends on width of stiles, size of louver, etc... but would want the jig to handle typical and max angles. The importance of the question is in deciding how long or short and wide to make the jig as it affects the angle that can be achieved.
> 
> Thanks in advance...Nick


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> I probably missed something in your question, but there are already patented jigs out there(?). They seem pretty reasonable, cost wise.
> Rockler - Louver Jig
> The commercial jigs won't work for you, Nick?
> The blurb at Rockler talks about a "standard 45 deg." (for fixed louvres) and mentions a couple of standard louvre sizes.


Thanks, Dan...I appreciate the link. I started by looking at the templates currently available and they are all fixed for a specific angle, size, etc...

As I was shopping I decided that something with an adjustable angle and travel would give me more options in the same jig. As you might tell by my crude drawing in my response to Chuck the diagonals will allow for different angles and the slide for the router will allow for different length of travel (with the help of stops).

Then as I tested it (to mark 90 deg) I realized I could cut mortises with the same jig if I made one to fit the base of my plunge router.

Otherwise known as the "never ending story". My question about typical angles of shutters was to make sure I made the jig short enough to cover large angles but not so short as to limit the router travel unreasonably.

I may be hoping for more than can be had but, hey, that's why they call it "fishing" and not "catching"...chalk another one up for the "journey, not the destination" 

Thanks again...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Leigh Louver Door Guide Set - Rockler Woodworking Tools
> 
> 1-1/4'' Fixed Louver Shutter Jig and Hardware - Shutters - Project Supplies
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bj...the commercial jigs gave me lots (maybe too many) ideas for something more adjustable. Besides I'm having way too much fun.

It won't be long and I'm thinking a guide bushing'ed template is the simplest way to go...besides, the shutters I will be making will, after all, be the same size...

For now I'm having too much fun...except for the reading assignment Chuck handed me


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Now you're making me feel like I should at least split the list with you. Seriously, who knew there could possibly be that many patents for louvers?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Now you're making me feel like I should at least split the list with you. Seriously, who knew there could possibly be that many patents for louvers?


I read five of them and now have a totally different respect for patent lawyers... it's a whole different language...a plurality of plurality... I don't think I want to see that word ever again...

Back to topic... it looks like the jig will allow me to make slots that will handle one inch louvers in one inch stiles at 48 degrees (1/8") and about 3/8" for ventilation. 

If it wasn't for the staples I would opt for movable... 

Thanks again for the opportunity to learn more about patents...I think...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi nick,

I believe the Rockler jig can make fixed or movable shutters?

Shutters | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

I don't buy many jigs but the ones from Rocker are worth the money the neat part they can do it all and they sale the hardware for them as well you don't need any staples they have a wire clip for that job just a quick push in with the clip and they are done ///
see the videos on the web page
==


Nickp said:


> I read five of them and now have a totally different respect for patent lawyers... it's a whole different language...a plurality of plurality... I don't think I want to see that word ever again...
> 
> ==
> 
> ...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Hi nick,
> 
> I believe the Rockler jig can make fixed or movable shutters?
> 
> Shutters | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware


Thank you, James...yes it does...each kit, movable or fixed costs $125...plus the other accessories and tools to do it their way. I'm sure it's worth it if one were to make the same size shutters...I'm looking to make different sizes and it will get costly. Of course, not as costly as buying shutters. But then, that's what we do, isn't it...? 

This weekend I am going to try the final product...then I will post some pictures....

Thanks again...Nick


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> I don't buy many jigs but the ones from Rocker are worth the money the neat part they can do it all and they sale the hardware for them as well you don't need any staples they have a wire clip for that job just a quick push in with the clip and they are done ///
> see the videos on the web page
> ==


Thanks, BJ...I watched the videos you recommended and interestingly enough one of them says that the clip system is not very good. It requires some pre-drilling and then inserting wire clips. I can imagine that considering the staples that are normally used...

My biggest concern with my the jig I built was in not being able to achieve the typical angles. I think I have that licked...it can make one inch louver angles to 50 deg...that seems to be more than adequate. Bigger louvers would require less so I'm good, I think...pctures a-coming after this weekend's test run...

Thanks again...Nick


----------

